# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  D3 kapi

## Pepita

Mame koje iskljucivo doje dajete li kapi?

----------


## klaudija

davala sam, ali rijetko.. Često bi zaboravila ih dati.. znalo je proć i po tjedan dana da joj ne dam.

----------


## koksy

Dajem al se tu i tamo dogodi da zaboravim. Al ne grizem se ako smo bili vani na suncu. Srecom sad sunca ima.

----------


## Pepita

Ja ili umisljam ili joj smeta.Place danas cijeli dan a dala sam kapi inace rijetko dam bas zbog toga szo mi se cini da smetaju.

----------


## koksy

Ja to ne primjecujem. Jedno vrijeme sam zabrijala da bolje spava kad mu ih dam al sam ocito bila u krivu. Ne voli ih piti jer su odvratno gorke ali ne vidim da mu smetaju.

----------


## genius

da davala sam redovito i prvoj i drugoj ja sam si to vezala uz kupanja svako veče pa mi je to postao ritual. ali i max smo bile na suncu,mi nismo iamli problema s kapima,ali bebica od prijateljce je .dosta se grčila i pedij. joj je rekla da nedaje vise kapi i prepisala nesto drugo mislim nesto sto se otopi u malo vode.

----------


## tonili

Mojim curama su smetale, imale su grčeve, zatvor....uglavnom, koma. Zato sam polako smanjila i onda prestala davati.

----------


## Pepita

Hm...s prvom curom nisam primijetila nikakvih problema, ali sada mislim da joj smetaju. Recimo već danima je mirna, ne plače i dobre je volje, danas joj dam kapi i plač, vidim da se muči. Kakala je nekako zelenkasto i malo drugačijeg mirisa (ništa tipa viroza i sl.).
Baš ću kazati pedici da mi da nešto drugo ako postoji.
Ma neće nam ništa biti što smo u skoro tri mjeseca potrošili samo pola bočice...ali eto...sad se već pitam što dalje.

----------


## Pepita

> Mojim curama su smetale, imale su grčeve, zatvor....uglavnom, koma. Zato sam polako smanjila i onda prestala davati.


Eto vidiš, jesi baš skužila da je od kapi.
Moja isto ima grčeve i baš plače, sa suzama, vidim da je boli.

----------


## tonili

skužila sam jer sam isprobala bez njih - kad ima nisam dala bilo je sve ok, čim sam ponovno počela davat, počeli i problemi... i to u koje god doba dana davala kapi.

----------


## koksy

> Mojim curama su smetale, imale su grčeve, zatvor....uglavnom, koma. Zato sam polako smanjila i onda prestala davati.


Zanimljivo! Stvarno nisam znala da te kapi mogu to prouzrocit. Uvijek sam ih smatrala nuznim ali bezazlenim.

----------


## Pepita

Evo i ja sam sad zbunjena, mislila sam da zaista umišljam.
Baš ću reć pedici.

----------


## Trina

Meni je pedijatrica rekla da d3 kapi uzrokuju grčeve i da ih ne dajem bebi dok god se njeni grčevi ne primire. Tako da još nisam počela s tim

----------


## Lady Grey

> davala sam, ali rijetko.. Često bi zaboravila ih dati.. znalo je proć i po tjedan dana da joj ne dam.


X

----------


## orlica

Ja isto zaboravim dati, ali često smo na suncu pa se ne grizem previše......

----------


## blackberry

> Meni je pedijatrica rekla da d3 kapi uzrokuju grčeve i da ih ne dajem bebi dok god se njeni grčevi ne primire. Tako da još nisam počela s tim


interesantno...nama to nitko nije rekao...
sinu sam davala po defoltu i već sa 6 mjeseci mu se fontanela zatvorila....sad...povezano ili ne, neću komentirati...

maleckoj sam dala svega par puta...
a ona je imala grčeve...pa sam izbjegavala, očigledno spontano... :Smile:

----------


## Pepita

Mojoj prvoj curi isto nije smetalo, to dijete NIKAD nije plakalo ili pokazivalo bilo kakve tegobe tipa grčeva ili sl.
Kapi samo joj davala zaista redovito, možda bi koji dan preskočila, ali sam bila zaista redovita.

Ovoj sada izgleda smeta, jučer je baš dijete plakalo, vidim po plaču da je boli, užasan plač, kao da viče "mama pomozi mi".
Danas opet loše papa, neće da ciki...tako da ih ja bacam u smeće.
Sutra sam u pedice i tražit ću neku zamjenu...

Što dojenje, što sunce, mislim da nemamo straha...

----------


## mayato

> Mame koje iskljucivo doje dajete li kapi?


da, evo već 13 mj. svaki dan

----------


## mayato

nikakve nuspojave, to je samo vitamin D

----------


## kljucic

Ja uopće nisam davala. I ne bih se složila da je to "samo" vitamin. Kao i kod svakog vitamina, može doći do hipervitaminoze. Teško, ali može.
*Predoziranje*Znakovi predoziranja mogu se pojaviti pri različitim dozama vitamina D, što ovisi o individualnim zanačajkama pojedinca. 
U odraslih se mogu pojaviti nakon primjene 20000 do 60000 i.j. ili više na dan tijekom nekoliko tjedana ili mj6seci, a u djece nakon primjene 2000 do 4000 i.j. tijekom nekoliko mjeseci, ali i nakon jednokratnog uzimanja velikih količina. Posljedica kroničnog predoziranja vitaminom D3 je hiperkalcemija čiji su rani simptomi opstipacija, mučnina i povraćanje (češće u djece) te proljev, suhoća usta žeđ, gubitak apetita, slabost, glavobolja, češće mokrenje. Hiperkalcemija može rezultirati generaliziranom kalcifikacijom krvnih žila, bubrega i ostalih mekih tkiva s posljedičnom hipertenzijom, srčanim ili bubrežnim zatajenjem. U djece može biti zaustavljen rast.
Treba prekinuti uzimanje vitamina D3 uzimati hranu bez kalcija i mnogo tekućine. Te mjere obično su dovoljne, ali vitamin D3 može se zadržati u masnom tkivu, pa simptomi predoziranja mogu perzistirati i tjednima nakon što je unos prekinut. Takvi bolesnici mogu se liječiti glukokortikoidima, a samo teška hiperkalcemija zahtijeva intenzivnu terapiju.
http://lijekovi.krenizdravo.com/lijekovi/upute/Plivit_D3_kapi_190 


A čvrsto vjerujem da je naš organizam savršeni mehanizam i D vitamina imam dovoljno u majčinom mlijeku.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/7078-vitamin-D-u-maj%C4%8Dinom-mlijeku

Uostalom, redovito se izlažemo suncu.
*Istraživanja su pokazala da 5 minuta provedenog na suncu, sa 5% izloženog tijela, 2 ili 3 puta tjedno može osigurati dovoljnu količinu vitamina D koje organizam treba za zaštitu zdravlja kostiju i zuba i za prevenciju nekih bolesti koštanog tkiva. Više od 20 minuta provedenog na suncu ne povećava dobre učinke vitamina D, a rizik oštećenja kože povećava se s količinom vremena izloženosti sunčevim zrakama.
*http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/aktualno...vitamin-D.html

----------


## Pepita

Meni je ortopedica kazala da najnovija istraživanja dokazuju da je to ustvari hormon???
Tko će ga više znam...uglavnom, bacila sam do daljnjeg kapi u smeće!

Sumnjam i na protein kravljeg mlijeka, pošto je stolica bila zelenkasta i nekako kisela.
Ali onda se taj problem počeo sada pojavljivati. Ne znam ni sama.
Samo znam moja N. opet neće da doji i da mi je puna kapa već svega oko toga.

----------


## vissnja

Ni ja nisam davala, uopšte. Isto nam se činilo da dete ima grčeve od toga, baš ju je mučilo.
Počeli smo malo, pa prestali, pa opet probali kad je imala dva meseca i onda odustali definitivno.
Naša pedijatrica mi je očitala lekciju. Zamenska je rekla da ako smo izbacili i da vodimo dete napolje redovno i ne brinemo.

----------


## jelena.O

pepita to ti može bit i alergija a ak je onda brzo baci i one silne čokse u smeće, da u napadaju gladi noću ne smažeš još koju.  Izbaci svo mlijeko i mliječne proizvode i traži od doktorice da te pošalje specijalisti.

A ako i mala stvarno neće jest možda imaš Ešerihiju, ja sam to prošla s prvo dvoje kad su imali 2-2.5 mjeseca, tek sam kod klinke skužila i na vrijeme sve presložila i vratila je na cicu, velikog klinca noisam uspjela, pa sam mu izdajala jošgodinu dana.

----------


## Pepita

*jelena.O* nisam na čoksi nego na čokoladnim pralinama  :Laughing: 
Nisam primijetila reakciju na jogurte, niti mlijeko u kavi pa se pitam može li recimo probava biti zeznuta s 2 dl mlijeka u čokolinu.
Inače ne pijem ja mlijeko već 31 godinu  :Klap:  nikad mu miris i okus nisam podnosila, brrrrr
Samo u čokolinu, kavi i sl. 

Nego čekaj, zašto Ešerihija i papanje???

----------


## sss

Samo želim napomenuti da smo mi davali Oleovit D3 kapi (iako ne baš jako redovito), a ne Plivit D3. Plivit je jako gorak i stvarno odvratnog okusa (ne znam izaziva li grčeve ili ne, ali nije ukusan), a Oleovit je potpuno bezokusan, kao voda i zato ga je lakše dati djetetu. Može se nabaviti vani, mi smo kupili u Njemačkoj. Sigurno se može i naručiti u ljekarnama koje naručuju iz vana, uz privatni recept. Dosta je skuplji od Plivita, ali i traje duže, jer je doza po kapi puno veća (ako se dobro sjećam, daje se samo jedna kap dnevno, a Plivita 4 kapi).

----------


## lukab

davala redovito, ništa mu nije bilo, jako je volio to piti baš je bio žalostan kad smo prestali...
sad nam je pedica opet prepisala jer mu se fontanela nije još zatvorila...

----------


## Pepita

Bio je zalostan jer nije pio vise gorke kapi?

----------


## vissnja

Možda zvuči neverovatno ali moja mala je stvarno volela da pije te kapi, ja sam par puta izmuzala malo u kašičicu pa u to kapala kapi, ali bilo mi je to teško. I onda sam joj jednom kapnula direktno u usta i njoj se to svidelo, zevala je kad god bi videla bočicu. A gorke su bile, ja probala.

----------


## lukab

> Možda zvuči neverovatno ali moja mala je stvarno volela da pije te kapi, ja sam par puta izmuzala malo u kašičicu pa u to kapala kapi, ali bilo mi je to teško. I onda sam joj jednom kapnula direktno u usta i njoj se to svidelo, zevala je kad god bi videla bočicu. A gorke su bile, ja probala.


upravo tako... zijevao čim bi vidio žličicu, zijevao na prazno kad smo prestali... imali smo problema s dohranom i hranjenjem, ali ovo je "jeo" bez problema  :Smile:

----------


## astral

i moja isto tako, obožavala je te kapi...a dohranu nikako, mislim kašice nikako nego joj daj komad nečega u ručicu i ona sva sretna :Laughing:

----------


## koksy

I moji obojica ih vole, stariji ih, naravno, vise ne pije ali dok je bio beba strasno se veselio kad je vidio kapi. Tako i ovaj mali, iako napravi grimasu kad ih popije.

----------


## jelena.O

> Nego čekaj, zašto Ešerihija i papanje???


navodno mlijeko ima drugačiji okus, tak vele,uglavnom moji kad sam je imala nisu htjeli jest, klinca nisam mogla posle pribavit na cicu,ali s klinkom sam uspjela, hranila sam je par dana na žlicu, pa sredila problem i nastavili cicat još dugo. Nekim klincima smeta i menga, kak su ta deca izbirljiva

----------


## Pepita

jelena.O hvala za info  :Wink: 

Bili u pedice, ajde dobro je u manje od tjedan dana 170 g.
Ma pedica mi je super, njoj je sve ok i vjeruje roditeljima kad nešto kažu.
Tako sam joj rekla za D3 kapi i rekla je da onda ne dajem.
Nije čula za Oleovit D3 kapi ali je rekla da svakako naručim ako se može i donesem da vidi koliko njih davati.

Sad kad izbacimo skroz Plivine D3 kapi vidjet ćemo kako će mi mrvica papati i hoće li sve biti ok.

----------


## Iris

> navodno mlijeko ima drugačiji okus, tak vele,uglavnom moji kad sam je imala nisu htjeli jest, klinca nisam mogla posle pribavit na cicu,ali s klinkom sam uspjela, hranila sam je par dana na žlicu, pa sredila problem i nastavili cicat još dugo. Nekim klincima smeta i menga, kak su ta deca izbirljiva


hej i mene ovo zanima, jer sam do samog poroda imala E.coli koju nisam riješila niti s 3 ture antibiotika. radila sam bris rodnice prije mj.dana i on je uredan, ali jel to znači da može svejedno biti u mokraćnim putevima? kako si ti skužila? test urinokulture,bolovi  ili??? a kao i Pepita sumanuto sam mlatila po slatkom, navodno se E.coli i slatko jaaako vole  :Love:

----------


## jelena.O

kad je klinjo prvi put prestal jest, završil je u bolnici i imal temperaturu , dobil je i on E.coli , ali malo manju, iduću noć sam ja dobila temperaturu, i ošla u istu bolnicu gdi je mali osto, ja sam imala jako velku E.coli, sad kolko nije ni bitno, ostala ležat tam 10 dana, povremeno su mi dali da otiđem do njega i dam mu da jede, jer on nije htio ništ jest. Posle ga nisam znala vratit na cicu, a kak ništ nije htio jest umjetno ja sam počela izdajati, tak da sam godinu dana izdajala

s kad je došla mala s njenih 2 mjeseca opet ista priča, dete neće da jede, ja otiđem doktorici i tražim urinokulturu i opet ta sablast, par dana sam izdajala i maloj stavljala u usta prek žlice, a kasnije je i sama počela opet cicat.

Ni u jednoj ni drugoj priči nisam bila na nekoj slatkoj hrani, nek sam normalno jela bez napadaja.

----------


## Iris

stvarno mi je žao čuti ovo,bome si se namučila.divim ti se na ustrajnosti u izdajanju i to još toliko dugo.nevjerojatno mi je da ti se onda još ponovilo s drugim djetetom.baš su gadne te beštije.
već sam napisala, ja sam 3 ture pila zadnja 2 mj.trudnoće i ništa,a bilo mi je bed piti toliko antibiotika radi bebe,na kraju uzalud.nikakve koristi.da stvar bude još gora pokupio ju je u porodu i siroče primao 7 dana injekcije,ma užas koje muke i radi razdvajanja i hranjenja,ne želim se uopće prisjećati tih dana.srećom,iza nas je.
ponovit ću ja urinokulturu,za svaki slučaj, ne znam baš da je prošlo samo od sebe.raspitivala sam se i za čajeve,ali ništa nije preporučljivo za dojilje i trudnice.kažu puno tekućine i sok od brusnice,ali nije bilo dovoljno.imaš ti kakav savjet mimo "neizbježnih" antibiotika?

----------


## jelena.O

i moj prvi klinac je imal eserihiju s 3 tjedana, ali je rođen carski

----------


## Iris

pa kak to pokupe? meni su rekli da je pokupio u porodu najvjerojatnije,ali da je moguće i da je već bilo u plodnoj vodi???znam da je ped. poslije rekao da moram obavezno prati ruke prije podoja,a da drugačije ne može više dobiti.  :Confused:

----------


## Pepita

Cura nema ešerihiju, vadili i krv i mokraću. Bili prije dva dana na hitnoj zbog temperature. 
I dalje slabo papa i prirast na težini je minimalan.
Na moju veliku sreću nitko nije spomenuo ad i ja sam zbog toga presretna.
Mislim da se svijest o dojenju širi sve više i više.

Ja sam uvjerena da su se pojavili grčevi???
Može li bit da tek sada ima problema s probavom, ne kakvi više svaki dan, imam osjećaj da se muči.

----------


## jelena.O

ma pepita *ja sam* imala E.coli kad klinci nisu htjeli jest.slučajno se kod klinca desilo da se i njemu ponovila, cura nije je imala.

----------


## Pepita

Ja je nemam, skužila sam da si ti imala. Mislila sam da možda ima malena.

----------


## Trina

ja imam namjeru ovih dana početi maloj davat kapi ali zaboravila sam koliko kapi se daje? nešto mi 5 zvoni u glavi?

----------


## zibba

Nama je pedica rekla 2 kapi na dan, ali ja najčešće zaboravim povremeno tako da ne dobiva svaki dan. Dosta smo vani na suncu ili u kolicima ili nosiljki pa mislim da nema potrebe. Nisam znala da kapi mogu uzrokovati grčeve, moja mala ih ima, baš ću pratiti jel mogu povezati s kapima. Ali ima mi zadnjih dana rijeđu i povremeno zelenkastu stolicu. S čime to može imati veze?

----------


## Iris

> Nama je pedica rekla 2 kapi na dan, ali ja najčešće zaboravim povremeno tako da ne dobiva svaki dan. Dosta smo vani na suncu ili u kolicima ili nosiljki pa mislim da nema potrebe. Nisam znala da kapi mogu uzrokovati grčeve, moja mala ih ima, baš ću pratiti jel mogu povezati s kapima. Ali ima mi zadnjih dana rijeđu i povremeno zelenkastu stolicu. S čime to može imati veze?


po čemu to pedijatri određuju? nama je rekla 4 kapi na dan???
a što se zelenkaste stolice tiče, vjerojatno ti mogu reći iskusnije cure.mom bebaču se povremeno javi,ali se više ne zabrinjavam,nije učestalo,znalo je biti radi "novije namirnice" koju bi pojela a dotad nisam, u fazi skokova u mlijeku,a ponekad malo i oksidira he he...
a to što je rijetka i mene zabrinjava, jer se počinjem pitati nije li vrijeme da se "to malo stisne"  :Confused:

----------


## Pepita

Meni je pedica rekla da se Pliva daju od 2-5 kapi, sad po čemu određuju koliko kojem djetetu ne znam.
Meni je bila savjetovala 3 kapi Plivita.

Mi smo uz suglasnost pedica sada na Oleovitu i dajem samo jednu kap dnevno, ponekad je rekla da mogu dati 2 kapi.
Nemamo više grčeva, plakanja i papamo...e sad je li povezano stvarno - rekla bi da jest ili je užasna slučajnost.

----------


## Pepita

Nama je stolica oduvijek tekuća. Nisam pridavala važnosti dokle god je samo na mom mlijeku.

----------


## puntica

naša pedica svima kaže 5 kapi, od viška glava ne boli, jel  :Rolling Eyes: 

keksićki nisam davala, a fontanela joj se zatvorila jako jako jako brzo. pa nas je pedica pohvalila što smo joj tako revno davali kapi jer su rezultati očiti (rano zatvaranje fontanele). nisam joj imala volje objašnjavati da kapi nisam dala nikad  :Laughing: 


palentici nemam namjeru davat.

----------


## Iris

> Nama je stolica oduvijek tekuća. Nisam pridavala važnosti dokle god je samo na mom mlijeku.


onda dobro, jer je i moj isključivo na mlijeku,svugdje piše da je to skroz normalno,mislim i on je općenito jako dobro,pretpostavljam da je išta u pitanju da bi bilo još nekih simptoma. 
ništa čudno za mene da brinem obzirom da mi se život trenutno svodi na hranjenje i opsesivno promatranje njegove stolice  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris

e da zaboravih pitati, je li dajete samo te kapi ili razrijeđujete u malo vode? ja samo kapi,jel to ok?

----------


## Beti3

Ne trebaš razrijediti. Kapi D vitamina treba obavezno davati zimi i u jesen barem ( zavisi o dobi bebe). 

Pitajte liječnike da ja sad ne pametujem ili proguglajte o posljedicama nedostatka D vitamina. Tako je lako spriječiti, a tako teško popraviti.

Vrlo je neodgovorno bebu ostaviti bez tog, životno važnog vitamina.

----------


## Iris

onda ok, hvala. ja mu dajem zasad,ali i izlazim van koliko je moguće.

----------


## puntica

> Pitajte liječnike da ja sad ne pametujem ili proguglajte o posljedicama nedostatka D vitamina. Tako je lako spriječiti, a tako teško popraviti.
> 
> Vrlo je neodgovorno bebu ostaviti bez tog, životno važnog vitamina.


tako je!
i zato treba dijete izlagati suncu, da dobije potrebne količine vitamina d. 
ne treba nužno davati neke tamo kapi nekog sintetskog vitamina d kad je prirodan d vitamin toliko bolji

kad već guglate posljedice nedostatka d vitamina, onda odguglajte i posljedice prevelikog uzimanja tog istog. a nekoj djeci je i 5 kapi prevelika doza. pa se malo zapitajte što je ili nije stvarno potrebno

----------


## Beti3

Moje znanje nije od guglanja, nego sam preporučila da pročita ona koja ne vjeruje mojim riječima. Da, stvara se VitaminD u koži, ako nije zaštićena kremom sa visokim faktorom, ako nije pokrivena robom(naročito više slojeva) i ako ima dovoljno sunca.

Zato sam naglasila jesen i zimu. Tada je važno dodavati sintetski. Ljeti i u kasno proljeće se, uglavnom stvara dovoljno. 
Nisu baš ni ti doktori ni istraživači svi kako ne treba. Nešto nam je i medicina dobro dala. Npr. kad ste vidjeli dijete bolesno od rahitisa? Nikad vjerojatno. I neka ga nikad ne vidite.

----------


## Ares

Moj mališan obožava te kapi, uvijek traži još :Rolling Eyes: , pije 4 kapi, eventualno ako idemo na sunce dajem mu 3, ja mu to samo pokapam na žličicu...jeste li primjetile da kapi ne izlaze uvijek jednake, mene to izluđuje :Mad: ....
jel ih držite u hladnjaku ili vani?

----------


## kljucic

*puntica* vidi moj post na prošloj strani
*Beti* nisu ni svi liječnici suglasni oko ove teme. Dakle, nije to preporuka _medicine_, nego ustaljena praksa koja se priklonila samo jednoj teoriji/struji unutar medicine.

----------


## mayato

> ne trebaš razrijediti. Kapi d vitamina treba obavezno davati zimi i u jesen barem ( zavisi o dobi bebe). 
> 
> Pitajte liječnike da ja sad ne pametujem ili proguglajte o posljedicama nedostatka d vitamina. Tako je lako spriječiti, a tako teško popraviti.
> 
> Vrlo je neodgovorno bebu ostaviti bez tog, životno važnog vitamina.


xxx

----------


## orlica

> e da zaboravih pitati, je li dajete samo te kapi ili razrijeđujete u malo vode? ja samo kapi,jel to ok?


ja joj stavim u žličicu malo vode i 4 kapi D vitamina i tako joj dam!

----------


## orlica

A sad se sjetih! Kad je bila mala kao D dala sam joj sa svojim mlijekom!

----------


## Iris

> A sad se sjetih! Kad je bila mala kao D dala sam joj sa svojim mlijekom!


tnx,orlica,ja mu dajem bez ičeg,ali mu je jako gorko,napravi baš smješnu facu  :Smile: 
a koliko dugo ti daješ već? bar vama ne fali sunca ...

----------


## orlica

> tnx,orlica,ja mu dajem bez ičeg,ali mu je jako gorko,napravi baš smješnu facu 
> a koliko dugo ti daješ već? bar vama ne fali sunca ...


kad smo bili na sistematskom sa mjesec dana starosti ped nam je dala recept i mislim da se daje djeci do 1 god i 1 mj starosti. Tj. godinu dana! Ja joj dam svakih par dana, nekad prođe i cijeli tjedan da zaboravim! Ali ne sekiram se oko toga!

----------


## Pepita

Ja dajem Oleovit, imaju kapaljku pa joj kapnem u usta jednu kap. 
Ne mršti se, čini mi se da i ne skuži.

----------


## Iris

> kad smo bili na sistematskom sa mjesec dana starosti ped nam je dala recept i mislim da se daje djeci do 1 god i 1 mj starosti. Tj. godinu dana! Ja joj dam svakih par dana, nekad prođe i cijeli tjedan da zaboravim! Ali ne sekiram se oko toga!


ajme,pa tko će toliko dugo na to misliti i ovako se moram non stop podsjećati.

Pepita,jel Oleovit ide na recept?Ove Plivit ću potrošit,pa ću tražit pedicu.Navodno su neš bolje,jelda?

----------


## orlica

Jednom malom tu kod nas se fontanela nije zatvorila pa je morala i duže davati!!! ;((

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita,jel Oleovit ide na recept?Ove Plivit ću potrošit,pa ću tražit pedicu.Navodno su neš bolje,jelda?


Ja sam ih naručila iz ZG-a.
Ne idu na recept jer nisu registrirane u Hrvatskoj (koliko ja znam).
Ja ih dajem uz odobrenje svoje pedice.
Ne znam ti reći jesu li bolje ili ne, ali mi nemamo problema otkako sam izbacila Plivit.
Je li slučajnost ili zaista do kapi ne znam.

----------


## cicibela

dajem u večernjim satima, nisam primjetila da mu smetaju.  dogodi se i da zaboravim dati.
naša pedica preporuča i davanje vitamina c (Plivit c), ali to ne dajem.

----------


## Iris

oki, hvala. ma čini mi se da sam negdje među postovima pročitala da je ako niš drugo boljeg okusa od Plivita. vidjet ću s pedicom, pa nek i meni amenuje.

----------


## Pepita

Ja svojoj kapnem jednu kap u usta (na kapaljku su) i ne vidim neku njenu reakciju. Tako mislim da su bolje!

----------


## seven of nine

Ja sam dugo dumala o tome,davati ili ne..par puta sam joj dala i odustala. Ako se daju u vecoj kolicini, uzrokuju prerano zatvaranje fontanele. Saznala sam i da se u nordijskim zemljama, gdje nema sunca, d3 ne daju bebama.
S druge strane, istina je da nedostatak vitamina d u kasnijoj dobi moze prouzrociti odredene problemea. Pa sad, na svakoj je mami da odluci. Ja mislim da ga je bolje ne uzimati.

----------


## seven of nine

Ja sam dugo dumala o tome,davati ili ne..par puta sam joj dala i odustala. Ako se daju u vecoj kolicini, uzrokuju prerano zatvaranje fontanele. Saznala sam i da se u nordijskim zemljama, gdje nema sunca, d3 ne daju bebama.
S druge strane, istina je da nedostatak vitamina d u kasnijoj dobi moze prouzrociti odredene problemea. Pa sad, na svakoj je mami da odluci. Ja mislim da ga je bolje ne uzimati.

----------


## krvavica

mi smo od početka na 4 kapi Plivita. dajem mu ih navečer prije obroka pred spavanje sa Sab simplexom (samo u večernjoj varijanti mu dajem; nisu mu pomogli kod grčeva kad sam davala prije svakog podoja). gorčinu i on osjeća što vidim ako dobro ne izmiješam kapi u žličici. Sab simplex je nekakvog čudnog slatkastog okusa koji totalno pokrije ovu gorčinu od Plivita. za nas funkcionira, a maleni se preko noći fino isprducka.  :Yes: 

nisam znala ovo za povezanost vitamina D3 i zatvaranje fontanele... nije mi ništa pedijatrica rekla oko toga, a maleni ima baš malo otvorenu veliku fontanelu i to od početka. kad sam je pitala za to, rekla je da je sve u redu i da će ona to pratiti i da se ne brinem jer sve dok je imalo otvorena da je dobro. sad sam zbunjena... ali ne bi prestala davati Plivit. nismo na suncu nikako, ovo preko prozora ni ne računam...  :Confused:

----------


## mayato

Drage moje,

danas otišla sveki u ljekarnu po kapi, nestalo mi, a veli pedica da moram bebi davati do proljeća ilitiga 5.mj. - ne znam od kad proljeće počinje u 5.mj.?!?!, ali dobro, a kad ono u ljekarni :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  - veli njoj magistra da us kapi Plivit D3 povučene iz uporabe i da su na ispitivanju ilitiga na analizi jer je utvrđeno da nekaj nije u redu s njima...
Ma zna li netko nešto o tome sad?
Ja svojoj dajem već 14 mj., ma skroz ću poludjeti sad, ljuta sam i ne znam kaj da mislim...

----------


## Iris

> Drage moje,
> 
> danas otišla sveki u ljekarnu po kapi, nestalo mi, a veli pedica da moram bebi davati do proljeća ilitiga 5.mj. - ne znam od kad proljeće počinje u 5.mj.?!?!, ali dobro, a kad ono u ljekarni - veli njoj magistra da us kapi Plivit D3 povučene iz uporabe i da su na ispitivanju ilitiga na analizi jer je utvrđeno da nekaj nije u redu s njima...
> Ma zna li netko nešto o tome sad?
> Ja svojoj dajem već 14 mj., ma skroz ću poludjeti sad, ljuta sam i ne znam kaj da mislim...


 :Shock:   a ja prije mjesec dana kupila u ljekarni i sve normalno.potrošila sam do sada samo jednu bočicu,ali mi nikako nije svejedno.i mene zanima šta nije ok.

----------


## genius

ja sam podigla kapi u ponedjeljak i ništa mi kod nas nisu rekli imamo 2g i 6 mj. i pijemo 10 kapi..

----------


## Pepita

> ja sam podigla kapi u ponedjeljak i ništa mi kod nas nisu rekli imamo 2g i 6 mj. i pijemo 10 kapi..


Čovječe, ja svojoj prvoj curi nikad nisam davala više od 5 kapi, ni kad je imala dvije i pol godine...

----------


## kiara79

i ja podigla neki dan,nitko mi nije rekao da su povučene iz nekog razloga..
curka mi ima 2 dogine i dajem 10 kapi kak je pedica rekla!

----------


## genius

> Čovječe, ja svojoj prvoj curi nikad nisam davala više od 5 kapi, ni kad je imala dvije i pol godine...


   5 kapi je pila od rođenja , a sad 10kapi....naravno po preporuci pedijatra iako smo svakodnevno vise sati dnevno vani.

----------


## sss

> Drage moje,
> 
> danas otišla sveki u ljekarnu po kapi, nestalo mi, a veli pedica da moram bebi davati do proljeća ilitiga 5.mj. - ne znam od kad proljeće počinje u 5.mj.?!?!, ali dobro, a kad ono u ljekarni - veli njoj magistra da us kapi Plivit D3 povučene iz uporabe i da su na ispitivanju ilitiga na analizi jer je utvrđeno da nekaj nije u redu s njima...
> Ma zna li netko nešto o tome sad?
> Ja svojoj dajem već 14 mj., ma skroz ću poludjeti sad, ljuta sam i ne znam kaj da mislim...


Možda ste se ti i magistra krivo razumjele. U ljekarnama postoji ''žargon'' koji nekad i nije svima van ljekarne jasan. Ne mora značiti da je lijek povučen, već čeka rezultate analize. Svaka serija proizvedenog lijeka mora ići na analizu u Agenciju za lijekove i med. proizvode i prije toga ne može doći u ljekarnu. Znači, neka ljekarna je možda prodala staru seriju, htjela naručiti novu, ali je nema u veledrogerijama, jer još nije došao rezultat analize. U nekim ljekarnama je možda ostalo starih zaliha pa tako neke imaju, a neke nemaju lijek. Da je nešto povučeno s tržišta zbog nekih štetnih učinaka, nema šanse da bi se prodavalo po nekim ljekarnama.

Evo što piše u zakonu:

''8. PROVJERA KAKVOĆE LIJEKA

Članak 59.

Pod provjerom kakvoće lijeka u smislu ovoga Zakona podrazumijeva se postupak utvrđivanja sukladnosti kakvoće lijeka s unaprijed postavljenim zahtjevima kakvoće prema ovome Zakonu i propisima donesenim na temelju ovoga Zakona.

Provjera kakvoće može biti:

– redovita,

– posebna,

– iz prometa i

– izvanredna.

Pravilnik o načinu provjere kakvoće lijeka iz stavka 2. ovoga članka donosi ministar nadležan za zdravstvo.

Članak 60.

Redovitoj provjeri kakvoće podliježu:

– svaka serija proizvedenoga ili uvezenoga gotovog lijeka,

– svaka serija tvari bez obzira da li se radi o tvari u originalnome pakovanju proizvođača ili o ljekovitoj tvari koju veleprodaja stavlja u promet u vlastitome pakovanju.

Proizvođač gotovoga lijeka sa sjedištem u Republici Hrvat*skoj koji ima odobrenje za stavljanje u promet svake proizvedene serije gotovoga lijeka obvezan je obavljati redovitu provjeru kakvoće svake serije gotovoga lijeka.

Veleprodaje koje stavljaju u promet uvezene gotove lijekove, odnosno uvoznici, obvezni su podvrći svaku seriju uvezenoga gotovog lijeka redovitoj provjeri kakvoće Agenciji.

Troškove redovite provjere kakvoće iz stavka 1. ovoga članka snosi proizvođač sa sjedištem u Republici Hrvatskoj, odnosno nositelj odobrenja za stavljanje lijeka u promet za slučaj uvezenoga gotovog lijeka, odnosno veleprodaja ili uvoznik za uvoz tvari.''

----------


## mayato

> Možda ste se ti i magistra krivo razumjele. U ljekarnama postoji ''žargon'' koji nekad i nije svima van ljekarne jasan. Ne mora značiti da je lijek povučen, već čeka rezultate analize. Svaka serija proizvedenog lijeka mora ići na analizu u Agenciju za lijekove i med. proizvode i prije toga ne može doći u ljekarnu. Znači, neka ljekarna je možda prodala staru seriju, htjela naručiti novu, ali je nema u veledrogerijama, jer još nije došao rezultat analize. U nekim ljekarnama je možda ostalo starih zaliha pa tako neke imaju, a neke nemaju lijek. Da je nešto povučeno s tržišta zbog nekih štetnih učinaka, nema šanse da bi se prodavalo po nekim ljekarnama.
> 
> Evo što piše u zakonu:
> 
> ''8. PROVJERA KAKVOĆE LIJEKA
> 
> Članak 59.
> 
> Pod provjerom kakvoće lijeka u smislu ovoga Zakona podrazumijeva se postupak utvrđivanja sukladnosti kakvoće lijeka s unaprijed postavljenim zahtjevima kakvoće prema ovome Zakonu i propisima donesenim na temelju ovoga Zakona.
> ...


I koja mi je sada procedura dalje, da čekam ili da odem u drugu ljekarnu?
Ne kužim ništa...
Zvala sam sestru od pedice, ona veli da ne uzimamo dalje.

----------


## Anemona

Vezano za Oleovit. Kad je meni bilo aktualno, onda mi je pedijatar rekao da je Oleovit ok, ali budući da je tu baza ulje, ne davati dok nije redovno vrijeme za uvođenje ulja u prehranu bebe (po tablici).
Meni je zvučalo logično.

----------


## mayato

> Možda ste se ti i magistra krivo razumjele. U ljekarnama postoji ''žargon'' koji nekad i nije svima van ljekarne jasan. Ne mora značiti da je lijek povučen, već čeka rezultate analize. Svaka serija proizvedenog lijeka mora ići na analizu u Agenciju za lijekove i med. proizvode i prije toga ne može doći u ljekarnu. Znači, neka ljekarna je možda prodala staru seriju, htjela naručiti novu, ali je nema u veledrogerijama, jer još nije došao rezultat analize. U nekim ljekarnama je možda ostalo starih zaliha pa tako neke imaju, a neke nemaju lijek. Da je nešto povučeno s tržišta zbog nekih štetnih učinaka, nema šanse da bi se prodavalo po nekim ljekarnama.
> 
> Evo što piše u zakonu:
> 
> ''8. PROVJERA KAKVOĆE LIJEKA
> 
> Članak 59.
> 
> Pod provjerom kakvoće lijeka u smislu ovoga Zakona podrazumijeva se postupak utvrđivanja sukladnosti kakvoće lijeka s unaprijed postavljenim zahtjevima kakvoće prema ovome Zakonu i propisima donesenim na temelju ovoga Zakona.
> ...


U pravu si, sad sam zvala ljekarnu - moja svekrva se krivo sporazumjela i digla paniku, ajme sramote sad za mene...

----------


## sss

Pusti sad sramotu, dobro je da je tako kako je  :Smile: . Uglavnom, da je s nekim lijekom nađen neki stvaran problem u sastavu, kvaliteti, djelovanju... (a ne npr. krivo slovo na deklaraciji i sl) bila bi to prilična panika i povlačenje sa svih prodajnih mjesta i nema šanse da bi se igdje i dalje prodavao.

----------


## Iris

happy end,ha? bolje da je nesporazum nego stvarno povlačenje u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Lotta

Mene zanima koliko dugo bi trebalo davati D3? Meni je jedan stariji pedijatar rekao cijelu prvu godinu i samo zimi kroz drugu i treću. Jel to previše? Koliko dugo ste vi davale svojima(one koje su uopće davale)?

----------


## genius

upravo ovako kako si napisala i nama je rečen. i ja sam tako davala i još dajem. plus što smo i po zimi jako puno po vani.

----------


## laura29

L sam davala samo tijekom prve godine. Pedica nakon godine dana starosti djeteta uopće više nije spominjala uzimanje D3.

----------


## Lotta

> upravo ovako kako si napisala i nama je rečen. i ja sam tako davala i još dajem. plus što smo i po zimi jako puno po vani.


A kada "prestaje" ta zima? Ja bi već sad davala samo one dane kad nema sunca, pa bi sljedeću zimu nastavila. Malena ima 16 mj.

----------


## Beti3

Kod nas je preporuka samo prvu godinu.

----------


## Pinky

d3 kapi nema u nijednoj ljekarni btw, rečeno mi  je da ih nema već mjesec dana. kad će - ne zna se

----------


## Lotta

> d3 kapi nema u nijednoj ljekarni btw, rečeno mi  je da ih nema već mjesec dana. kad će - ne zna se


Da, bilo je nekog govora o tome, ali ja sam ih podigla prije tjedan dana najnormalnije. Valjda kako di.

----------


## mim

Osim Plivit D3 kapi na našem tržištu postoji i Child life D3 kapi. Budući da je vodena otopina ne bi trebao izazvati grčeve, ima korigens okusa, a trebalo bi ga biti u svakoj ljekarni. Čini mi se da je cijena oko 80 kn za 30 ml.

----------


## Pepita

> Kod nas je preporuka samo prvu godinu.


Meni je ovo normalnije nego što su meni s prvom curom govorili...
Ja ću ih sada davati do ljeta i poslije toga gotovo.

----------


## genius

> A kada "prestaje" ta zima? Ja bi već sad davala samo one dane kad nema sunca, pa bi sljedeću zimu nastavila. Malena ima 16 mj.


 od kraja 11.mj. do sredine 2.

----------


## Danka_

Pronašla sam članak na hrvatskom gdje se spominju fiziološke uloge vitamina D, pa koga zanima: 

http://hpps.kbsplit.hr/hpps-2011/pdf/dok1.pdf

Osim značaja za razvoj kostiju, postoje i neki drugi razlozi zašto je bitan. Ne ulazim u načine na koje će se osigurati dovoljna količina (izlaganje suncu, hrana, kapi).
Autor kaže da dnevna potreba za osobu od 0 do 18 godina iznosi 400 i.j., što bi odgovaralo količini od dvije kapi Plivit D3 kapi (http://www.centar-zdravlja.net/proiz...t-d3-kapi-224/).

----------


## marylin

mi dajemo,a prijateljica nam je preporučila sirup D3 koji nazalost nema kod nas,oni furaju iz Austrije

----------


## Traveller

nama je pedijatrica rekla da ih treba uzimati tokom cijele 1.god... dajem ih na nacin da se mali izdojim , pomjesam sa 4 kapi i na spricu mu dam
procitala sam da bi se kapi trebale s necim pomjesati..

----------


## Iris

ja sam svom davala 6 mj.,a sad nam je pedica rekla samo kad je oblačno he he

----------


## BusyBee

Mi nismo uzimali, ni prvo ni drugo dijete.

----------


## leonisa

> Mi nismo uzimali, ni prvo ni drugo dijete.


X
tj. ne planiram ga davati.

sunce  :Smile:

----------


## colicka

Bok cure. Da vas pita, prije tjedan dana smo bili na prvom pregledu kod pedijatrice i dala nam je 3D kapi. i sad mi se mali skroz promjenio, poceo je vise plakt, manje mi spava i skroz ima laki san. Jle mozda  te kapi lose prihvaca... :Cekam:

----------


## Least123

tek sam sad vidjela zar se ove kapi moraju cuvati u hladnjaku? mi imamo 4 mj i nisam ih cuvala

----------


## Ma-ar

> tek sam sad vidjela zar se ove kapi moraju cuvati u hladnjaku? mi imamo 4 mj i nisam ih cuvala


Da!
Ni ja nisam isla za tim...
U frizideru ih drzim... Od cca njenog 4. Mj....

----------


## Beti3

.

----------


## Least123

Valjda mu nisam mogla neku stetu time nanijet ;(

----------


## martinaP

> Valjda mu nisam mogla neku stetu time nanijet ;(


Nisi, ne brini. Do prije koju godinu nije na njima pisalo da trebaju biti u frizideru.

----------


## Ninunanu

ovo i ja tek vidim :O
nista lee onda odma u frižider, ajme

----------


## Least123

Hvala na odg  :Wink:

----------


## Vjeverica77

Nisam ih ni ja stavljala u frizider. Nisam ni pomislila da bi trebalo, moram priznati

----------


## kiri-

koliko kapi se daje? nama su u ljekarni rekli 4 kali 1 put dnevno a ja od svih cujem da se daje 3 kapi 1 put dnevno.
i da li je bolje dati kapi prije dojenja ili nije bitno? ja bebi dam svaki dan u isto vrijeme, nevezano kad dojim, a kazu mi da je bolje pomijesat sa mlijekom u zlicici...kako vi to dajete?

----------


## anabeg

Meni su svaki put rekli 4 kapi..tako sam davala curama i sad malenome. 

Moram se vratiti još par postova unatrag iako je prošlo vremena, al baš kad sam ih malenome počela davati, nakon nekih par tjedana skužim da na njima piše da se čuvaju u frižideru..vraćam film unatrag i nisam se mogla sjetiti da sam i sa curama čuvala u frižideru..mislila sam da mi je taj dio ispario iz sjećanja, al znači ipak nije..prije su mogle i na sobnoj..a zašto je tako, tko bi ga znao.

----------


## anabeg

eh zaboravila sam napisati, mislim da ti je najlakše u žlicicu sa malo mlijeka pomiješati da lakše popije..znam dosta njih koji su to direktno kapali u usta, al ja to nikad nisam mogla, jer bi bili prenemirni a te kapi ili idu presporo ili prebrzo van.

----------


## kiri-

ma da? u frizideru?  ja u grijenoj sobi drzim......ok stavit cu na hladenje, hvala na informaciji

----------


## martinaP

> koliko kapi se daje? nama su u ljekarni rekli 4 kali 1 put dnevno a ja od svih cujem da se daje 3 kapi 1 put dnevno.
> i da li je bolje dati kapi prije dojenja ili nije bitno? ja bebi dam svaki dan u isto vrijeme, nevezano kad dojim, a kazu mi da je bolje pomijesat sa mlijekom u zlicici...kako vi to dajete?


Onoliko koliko je propisao pedijatar. Neka djeca ništa, neka 2 kapi, neka i 6 kapi.

----------


## jelena.O

> Nisi, ne brini. Do prije koju godinu nije na njima pisalo da trebaju biti u frizideru.


meni su rekli da moraju bit u frižideru dok se ne otvore, a posle mogu bit i na sobnoj????? to sam naravno čula od farmaceutkinje već pred kraj davanja D vitaminu 3. detetu

----------


## snupi

stalno moraju biti u friđu, mi kapamo svako jutro 5 kapi i tak vec godinu dana velika fontanela nam se jako sporo zatvara!

----------


## martinaP

Moj prvi je pio 6 pa kasnije 5 kapi, do 2 rodjendana bez prekida i jos 2 ili 3 zime. Isto je imao jako veliku fobtanelu koja se sporo zatvarala. Cini mi se da se tek pred 2. rodjendan zatvorila.

----------


## Vrci

Ja svom dajem po 3 kapi. Sad ima 12 i pol mj, rekli su da jos do proljeca dajem.
Sto se tice fontanele,nije se jos skroz zatvorila,al nije ni velika visr

----------


## bella77

Nama rekli po 4 kapi. Al iskreno, kako kapaju jako sporo, ja ih treskam da idu brze pa mi nekad kapne 3 nekad 5... nekad zaboravim pa i preskocim koji dan... drzim u frizideru i otvorene i zatvorene.

----------


## stork

Jučer smo od peda dobili D3 1x4 kapi, bebo je prekjučer napunio mjesec dana. Isključivo dojim i s obzirom da je još uvijek subikteričan, dosta smo po vani, naravno ne na direktnom suncu, ali na intenzivnom svjetlu. 
Moje pitanje: Trebaju li mu uopće tako rano i u ovo godišnje doba te kapi? (inače nisam pobornik nikakvih nadomjestaka, lijekova i sl.)

----------


## palčica

Mi ih nismo koristili. Ljetna je beba, ako nije bio vani bio je kraj prozora zimi. Živimo na moru, sunca ima u izobilju. Pedica se nije bunila. Čitala sam da su ih skandinavske zemlje ukinule, a imaju zasigurno manje sunčanih dana od nas. Vjerujem da su nekoj djeci potrebne, nama su se činile kraj toliko sunca suvišne.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako je najlakše dati kapi? Probala na žličicu s mlijekom pa dijete izbljuvalo. Greška valjda što sam išla nakon podoja.

----------


## Kaae

Mozes li nabaviti vitamin D u maslinovom ulju? Taj se dozira doslovno u kapima, moze se staviti direktno na bradavicu, djetetu na jezik, na prst, svejedno. Puno manje muke, a ista doza.

----------


## zutaminuta

Već sam uzela ovaj na recept, a isto je u kapima. Možda pokušam staviti na bradavicu.

----------


## Spartaniuszg

Moja kcerkica je divota od bebe, cicka, spava, malo zaplace i to je to.  Moja supruga i ja smo stvarno sretni s njom. Imati malenu bebu od mejsec dana i nemati problema saspavanjem, ma divota!

Sve do početka uzimanja tih kapi. Sada nam se malena grči, nece cicati i place stalno. Maknutim ću te kapi i vidjeti reakciju...ako se smiri bacam ih u smece....i trazim drugu opciju. Idemo van na sunce koliko nam vrijeme dopusti,.


Da li je tko uzimao nesto drugo, osim tih navedenih kapi??

----------


## mellisa

Koje kapi uzimate? Oleovit kapi se podnosi puno bolje od Plivit D3,jer su na bazi ulja. Svakako probajte!

----------


## zutaminuta

Nije ti to od kapi. Sa mjesec dana počinju probavni problemi kod većine dojenčadi. Plinovi, podrigivanje, i sl. Nemojte bacati kapi, ali vidjet ćete i da ako ih izbacite da će malena narednih šest mjeseci prditi, podrigivati, i grčit se.

----------


## Ginger

> Nije ti to od kapi. Sa mjesec dana počinju probavni problemi kod većine dojenčadi. Plinovi, podrigivanje, i sl. Nemojte bacati kapi, ali vidjet ćete i da ako ih izbacite da će malena narednih šest mjeseci prditi, podrigivati, i grčit se.


slazem se
inace, bebe s vremenom postaju sve budnije i cesto nemirnije
moje zadnje tri cure su doslovce prespavale prvih 5 tjedana zivota
nisu nikad plakale
a onda su se odjednom probudile i mjesecima po danu nisu skoro nista spavale
djeca mijenjaju ritam, ponasanje, navike...to je nesto sto treba ocekivati

mi koristimo oleovit kapi

----------


## Kaae

Postoje nekakve kapi, ne znam im ime napamet (sve su mi prakticki jednako strane) koje mislim dolaze zajedno s vitaminom K i u SOS grupi na Facebooku su prilicno omrazene jer, navodno, izazivaju dodatne probavne probleme. 

Inace, ovo gore je istina -- vecina beba ce imati ovakve ili onakve probavne probleme koji prolaze kad sazrije probavni sustav.

----------


## Jadranka

> Postoje nekakve kapi, ne znam im ime napamet (sve su mi prakticki jednako strane) koje mislim dolaze zajedno s vitaminom K i u SOS grupi na Facebooku su prilicno omrazene jer, navodno, izazivaju dodatne probavne probleme. 
> 
> Inace, ovo gore je istina -- vecina beba ce imati ovakve ili onakve probavne probleme koji prolaze kad sazrije probavni sustav.


K2D3 - u splitu preporucaju uzimanje odma od izlaska iz rodilista. Mi nismo nikakvih problema imali ni s tima ni s d3 koje sam mu pocela davat s 3 mjeseca. Isplati se probat promjenit, zasto ne...

----------


## Vrci

Sto nisu za bebe k1? Tako sam nesto citala nedavno

----------


## martinaP

Tako je, K1 (Babytol):

http://www.inpharma.hr/index.php/new...you/d,ljekarne

Ne znam kakva su iskustva, u mom.okruzenju izuzetno rijetko se koriste.

Po Oleovit kapima bi trebalo biti manje grceva. Ili pricekajte mjesec dana pa onda pokusajte.

----------


## Jadranka

Da, k1  :Smile:

----------


## Spartaniuszg

Hvala na odgovorima!

Uglavnom bebac nam je imala nesnosne grčeve... maknuli smo kapi i sve se smirilo. Kontaktirali smo pedijatricu i ona nam je potvrdila da djete moze imati navedene nuspojave, neka vise neka manje.....  Žena mi inace radi farmakovigilanciju i dodatno je istrazila  kapi. Uzimali smo Oleovit......i više necemo.  Do slijedećeg posjeta pedijatru ćemo razmotriti što uzeti u zamjeni, do tada hvatamo sunce   :Smile:   Također se s tim složila i naša pedijatrica... u mjesec dana se nece nista strasno dogoditi..  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ha, a kada su pedijatri prepisivali tamo neke žnj kapi, tada su se svi kleli u Oleovit kako on baš ne izaziva grčeve.
Ništa. Javite kako ide.

----------


## Ginger

meni vec cetvrto dijete koristi oleovit kapi i nikad nikakvih problema 
tako da je to individualno, kao i sa svim ostalim lijekovima/pripravcima

----------


## jelena.O

Moji su imali one od plive

----------


## jelena.O

> Ha, a kada su pedijatri prepisivali tamo neke žnj kapi, tada su se svi kleli u Oleovit kako on baš ne izaziva grčeve.
> Ništa. Javite kako ide.


Oleovit kapi nakon prve primjene gdje staviti,koliko vidim na papiru ništ ne piše samo ne iznad 25

----------


## filip

Jel znate za d3 ali u kapsulama da je sto slicniji Plivitovim kapima.Moja pije 9 kapi.Ali bi radije kapsule

----------


## jelena.O

Misliš da bi htjela kapsule,moji veliki kad moraju piti kapsule obavezno iz masakriraju

----------


## ki ki

> Jel znate za d3 ali u kapsulama da je sto slicniji Plivitovim kapima.Moja pije 9 kapi.Ali bi radije kapsule


https://www.mojaljekarna.hr/vitamini...-zvakanje.html

Poslano sa mog FIG-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ki ki

> https://www.mojaljekarna.hr/vitamini...-zvakanje.html
> 
> Poslano sa mog FIG-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk


Samo treba usporediti doze

Poslano sa mog FIG-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

> Jel znate za d3 ali u kapsulama da je sto slicniji Plivitovim kapima.Moja pije 9 kapi.Ali bi radije kapsule


U toj dozi tesko, a da je u slobodnoj prodaji. Imas veliki izbor na iherbu, kapsule 2000 IU.

----------


## halilovic.ajla1511@gmail.

Moja beba ima 2,5 mjeseca
Ima grčeve ponekad ali nisu jaki. Međutim tri dana se samo grči i stenje, jučer je imala 3 stolice dnevno.
Dajem d3+k1 kapsulu i d3 2 kapi dnevno uz to. Rečeno nam je da grčevi idu od toga, davala sam koliaks pa sam prešla na espumisan, ali od njih kao da još više stenje i ispušta vjetrove stalno. Dojim bebu, gusto mi je mlijeko. Pored toga joj dajem nekad malo kamilicu ili komorač s kamilicom i to joj pomogne. I ponekad malo vode dam. Kad grčevi prolaze? Ne znam da li bih probala neke druge kapi? Ove d3+k1 trebamo davati još 15 dana a nastaviti ćemo samo d3.

----------


## Kaae

Pomozi bebi nosenjem i dojenjem, polozajem za kakanje, masazom trbuscica. 

Espumisan izaziva ispustanje vjetrova i moze biti uzasno neugodan (procitaj cemu sluzi simeticon). Plus. pogledaj sastojke i vidi je li to nesto za bebu od 2.5 mjeseca.

Bebama od 2.5 mjeseca, odnosno opcenito bebama koje ne jedu krutu hranu se NE daje voda, caj ili bilo kakav napitak osim majcinog mlijeka ili dojenacke formule. Uvodjenje krute hrane se ne preporuca prije navrsenih sest mjeseci starosti. Kamilica i komorac sigurno ne pomazu, vec ispiru zastitni sloj s crijeva i pune bebin zeludac vodom, umjesto majcinim mlijekom.

----------

